# RS6 toooooo scarey?



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

My local dealer has *4* new/nearly new RS6 Avants for sale. The whole Audi dealer network has 46!

Is this car frightening off customers? I know a shiver went down my spine when an Avant was only manoeuvring around the dealer car park!

Looks like there might be deals to be had. Only another 30 grand to go!


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

There is one for sale for 60k at my local dealership too - thats alot of money but DAMN do you get a lot of car too  I love 'em but i'm lusting after an RS4 myself - not that I can afford that either


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2003)

or too expensive for the badge ?

at that kind of money buyers would prob' thinking BMW, Porsche or Benz.. ???


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It does seem to me that if you had enough money to be able to spend 60k on a car, but only one, you wouldn't go for an RS6.

I would reckon, that most people would do like Sundeep says and look at other marques. Alternativley I would imagine most of them will be bought by people who have lots of money and lots of cars.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I love this car, followed a new delivered one down the road to the petrol station. Still had white coverings over its body and alloys.
Awesome car and quite stealth too.

60K though....baby aston would do it. but hey family nd all that you never know.

Can't afford it either :-/


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I had a go in an RS6 last night   Fecking fast 

Has a lovely growl to it and even though this had only done 70 miles and was running in with a small amout of right foot it takes off!

0-60 4.7, 450bhp and Torque !!

Too expensive for my blood but great car ;D


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

I'm test driving the new S4 Avant on 9th August and have one on order. The dealer is also letting me have a go in an RS6 Avant. Can't wait to test them out although a firend told me the new S4 is fast but not awe inspiring.

What I really want is Audi to announce they are making a new RS4.

With my dealer offering me up to 15% off my next Audi as a one off special perhaps it is time to go big!


----------

